# traeger grills burn corn?



## stevechi (Nov 1, 2012)

Just purchased a traeger lil tex elite and was wondering if anyone has tried burning corn or corn/pellet mix. Seems to me it would work fine. Im quessing you would burn hotter with corn, would i just have to adjust temperature setting lower.for example if i wanted 300 deg.set it for 250. Any input would be welcomed. Thanks iam new to forum.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Nov 1, 2012)

That's an interesting question.  If they're pellets that would fit through the augers, I'm sure it would work mechanically.  But the question is whether using combusting corn would give you a good and/or safe food product.  I have no idea, but if I were thinking about doing this, I would research very carefully whether it would be safe or not.  I'm told that burning conifers in a smoker is a bad idea due to toxins/residue from burning conifers is dangerous for food, and doesn't taste good anyway.  You could run into that issue.

And even if it's safe, I'm curious what taste that would give the food.  My guess is that it wouldn't taste good, but that's a pure guess.

I'm interested to hear what other people have to say on this.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 1, 2012)

Todd Johnson sells corn cob pellets that I have used to great effect. Is that what you're talking about? Or are you thinking of burning dried corn kernals? If you've ever smelled burnt popcorn, I would think you'd shy away from that idea.


----------

